# Advice on best way to handle my dog



## BigDogOwner (Apr 16, 2015)

Got my girl Sita when she was 10 weeks old 2 years ago. Had a 25# bitch, 7 yrs old, in the house. As Sita grew into adolescence, and her weight crested 100#, there were several fights over food, sending the little girl, Betsy, to the emergency room. Fortunately Betsy is still alive and using a variety of interventions has worked (separating them while they eat, increased obedience training for both, putting both dogs on leads when the family eats, etc). Things are fairly stable at home, though we maintain vigilence.

Sita is now 120#. She is a predator. Killed a baby rabbit in our backyard. I was recently at a farmers market and Sita went over to a cage of baby rabbits and tried to put her mouth around the bunnies. The cage of course stopped her. She did not seem malicious at all, no aggression - more curiousity. I think she just likes to eat small creatures. 

Recently had a workman in the house unannounced. He came in to use the bathroom. He started approaching my wife and 12-yr old daughter and Sita attached. She evacuated her bowels and bit him on his butt. I was at the scene by that time and got a hold of her. There was no skin broken. The workman left, thankfully, in a good mood and saying that he was good.

Yesterday I left the gate to our backyard open and Sita got out. She took off after a small dog that was being walked and took a few good chomps. Sita did not seem angry or trying to kill the dog (I think she would have killed her if she wanted to), but she did take bites. Fortunately the owner seemed to appreciate my apologies and took me up on my offer to pay her vet bill. 

There doesn't seem to be a court case in my future, I hope. But, I am motivated to do the right thing here. What do you recommend? How can I help Sita stay alive to die of old age in our happy home?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

First crap happens but you "know" you have, frankly a "dangerous dog."That requires a very high level of management and skill. Job one...no one gets hurt!

If you have a dog that is "not" particularly fond of people, either muzzle the dog or put them in a secure location. No exceptions ,if folks enter the property your first thought should be...where is the dog!

Dog should not be leaving thru open gates period! Threshold training is needed. My "standard, links are here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Some are applicable some are not but all of it is stuff you should know. 

Frankly the fact that you got this dog at 10 weeks and the dog is now two years old...says it's too much dog for you. This kind of behaviour should not be happening.

It is commendable that you do want to help this dog but mostly at this point, you're going to need outside help?

If you list your location members can recommend trainers in your area.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You need professional help. 

Your dog is dangerous to other animals. She has high prey drive and no impulse control. 

The bite on the workman was fear motivated, not aggression. Based on the fact that she evacuated her bowels and bit from behind. 

This is a case for a professional who can actually see the dog and your home and how she is managed. This is a management case. Not something to be fixed online. 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sita needs help from a qualified person. 
Tyson my dog will and has killed cats, he's tried to get bunnies in the backyard too but then are fast and head under our shed.
It took awhile and a TON of obedience work to finally get him into a spot were we can walk by stray cats and not have him lunge out. Lots of obedience classes, limits and management. 
It's a challenge but with the right help you set up the right foundation.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'd suggest...since you know how Sitka behaves....you treat her by being one or two steps ahead of her, constantly....you know...proactive....intervene before what you know might happen, happens. It's a commitment and time consuming but the dog left to his own devices will continue as advertised...your involvement and new leadership/discipline/training/obedience will make a big difference if you choose. If you are hoping for an easy fix...I can't think of one...hopefully someone else can. You have already seen results based on everything I have just mentioned....time to take it to the next level.

Killing a bunny/rabbits isn't such a travesty....it's the way they are usually wired....I know it doesn't have to be that way but the dog certainly has the inclination to operate in that fashion....doesn't make the dog unusual in my estimation. Last 2 GSDs I had, killed many a rabbit in my backyard.

I think the other 3 replies are worthy as well.




SuperG


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

Frankly, I believe the OP could examine their own choices as to why Sitka continues to have accidents where she engages/bites animals or humans. 

Sitka may just be doing what is natural to her. She is a dog. So if that is the case, and her instincts won't change, what can the OP change to make sure these things don't happen? 

I have some ideas but I think I'll refrain and just pose it as a question so that it can spark a discussion where people can come up with their own helpful and intelligent advice. A lot of the people on this forum are more capable than I as far as handling GSDs so I would be interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

So. after "several fights" over food 25lb little Betsy is assaulted by a 100 lb Sita and Betsy goes to ER. 

Then Sita killed a rabbit in your yard.

At 120lbs Sita attempted to eat a cage full of bunnies.

Then she bit a workman in your house.

Yesterday Sita got out of the open gate and she took "bites" out of a small dog that was being walked (on-leash?) and had to be brought to the vet.

I'm just wondering, When Sita attacked the small dog that was being walked, did she pick it up by the neck and shake it?

From the outside looking in on your situation, I'd suggest while you are seeking the professional help that Sita so desperately needs, that you and your family get on the same page as to how you will keep people and small animals safe from Sita.
Good luck and take care.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Sitka may just be doing what is natural to her. She is a dog. So if that is the case, and her instincts won't change, what can the OP change to make sure these things don't happen?

EazyE. I'm no expert on dog behavior but To your question I would venture to say that, behaviors that are instinctive are near impossible to change. If the family wants to keep Sita alive then the responsibility falls on them to safeguard their home and property ie They can't accidentally leave a gate open, and they need to see to it that Sita has no access to company. There's a 12 year old living in the house...if having friends over they need to lock the dog up.
Never mind throwing caution to the wind, Muzzle the dog when at a market.
Also, have there been more incidents or near misses?
I do feel bad for the family but I do not have a tolerance for animals or people that hurt or harm others. And that dog has a hefty track record.


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

Findlay said:


> Sitka may just be doing what is natural to her. She is a dog. So if that is the case, and her instincts won't change, what can the OP change to make sure these things don't happen?
> 
> EazyE. I'm no expert on dog behavior but To your question I would venture to say that, behaviors that are instinctive are near impossible to change. If the family wants to keep Sita alive then the responsibility falls on them to safeguard their home and property ie They can't accidentally leave a gate open, and they need to see to it that Sita has no access to company. There's a 12 year old living in the house...if having friends over they need to lock the dog up.
> Never mind throwing caution to the wind, Muzzle the dog when at a market.
> ...


I completely agree Findlay. It just seems like there are a lot of accidents and mishaps. More than one is hard to justify. So if that is the case, maybe they need to up their safety around their dogs, and safeguard it some more? If for whatever reason they cannot safeguard it better, then I wonder if finding the dog a better home is something worth considering?


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Not to nitpick but fearfull aggression is still aggression! Just want to point that out!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

All the accidents point to the lack of vigilance and not being proactive and she is more dangerous than a loaded gun. My Deja has that huge prey drive and I am sure she will kill small animals and attack deer. Therefore she is wearing an E collar and next week I will set up situations to teach her to stay away from anything kill-able. However, she is good with people. Please hire a good trainer. I am all for the newer training techniques but this stuff requires more than clicker and treats. Was a rude wake up call for me too.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

EazyEandME said:


> I completely agree Findlay. It just seems like there are a lot of accidents and mishaps. More than one is hard to justify. So if that is the case, maybe they need to up their safety around their dogs, and safeguard it some more? If for whatever reason they cannot safeguard it better, then I wonder if finding the dog a better home is something worth considering?


EazyE, I remember "Re-homing" an extremely aggressive dog was suggested before on this forum And I guess if a family isn't capable of managing an aggressive dog that they truly love maybe Re-homing is the answer.
That's a great idea.
Poor Sita is a loose cannon.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> What do you recommend?


 We all learn by mistakes. The difference between the clever and not so clever is that clever people learn by mistake, and not so clever tend to repeat it. Why cannot you lock her away knowing that she is protective? And why she is allowed free access outside without the leash? I know people who possess real beasts, but they treat them as dangerous to public, these dogs are muzzled. Use this for a start TRIXIE Heimtierbedarf GmbH & Co. KG
This one is the best to start training to wear muzzle, because it is difficult to train adult dogs. You can adjust it at the chin, making it really tight if necessary.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

BigDogOwner said:


> Got my girl Sita when she was 10 weeks old 2 years ago. Had a 25# bitch, 7 yrs old, in the house. As Sita grew into adolescence, and her weight crested 100#, there were several fights over food, sending the little girl, Betsy, to the emergency room. Fortunately Betsy is still alive and using a variety of interventions has worked (separating them while they eat, increased obedience training for both, putting both dogs on leads when the family eats, etc). Things are fairly stable at home, though we maintain vigilence.
> 
> Sita is now 120#. She is a predator. Killed a baby rabbit in our backyard. I was recently at a farmers market and Sita went over to a cage of baby rabbits and tried to put her mouth around the bunnies. The cage of course stopped her. She did not seem malicious at all, no aggression - more curiousity. I think she just likes to eat small creatures.
> 
> ...


I want to know how did SHE get to 120# ?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Youre not likely to find many places willing to take on a dog like this (re-homing). It's going to come down to serious management, no slip ups, no open gates, crated with visitors, ect.. I would look for a trainer well versed in dealing with fear aggressive dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> All the accidents point to the lack of vigilance and not being proactive and she is more dangerous than a loaded gun. My Deja has that huge prey drive and I am sure she will kill small animals and attack deer. Therefore she is wearing an E collar and next week I will set up situations to teach her to stay away from anything kill-able. However, she is good with people. Please hire a good trainer. I am all for the newer training techniques but this stuff requires more than clicker and treats. Was a rude wake up call for me too.


Yeah kinda way beyond the clicker and treats stage here!

Not "every" dog is like mine was...but a lot are! The difference between those who "can" and those who "can't" is that those who can, realize that job one is..."no one" gets hurt!!!

Even for those of us that find ourselves with a "What the heck is this???" dog. The first thing you "have" to do is make sure "NO ONE GET'S HURT."

The next reality check is "if I try and "rehab this dog" he might come up leash on me???

Those two are "absolutes!" The owners that understand those "simple" concepts are the one that can "DIY" there dogs!

"We" are the ones that can "fix there dogs" over the internet! 

I "still" don't recommend GSD's to anyone I know? Not "every" dog is like mine...but a lot are! "Most" people are ill equipped to deal with such a beast!

"If" you have a dog such as this on your hands??? It's gut check check time! The term "fish or cut bait" comes to mind.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I want to know how did SHE get to 120# ?


OS GSD most likely? My guy is 116lb and he "waited" till he was full size to become an butt hole!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know how did SHE get to 120# ?
> ...


I love big shepherds !!!


----------

